# Can't say I'm impressed with Amare.



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Call me a hater or lacking basketball knowledge or whatever, but this guy is the new Kenyon Martin, only better. Martin flourished under Kidd in New Jersey and now Amare is getting nothing but dunks because of Nash. I haven't seen Amare hit many shots outside of 2 feet in many games I have seen him. Speaking of being unimpressive, Shawn Marion is that too. Guy can't shoot and plays recklessly. Nash is just so good that he is making these guys look better then they really are. Nash is the true MVP of this team.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

People say the same thing about Shaq, he's all dunks....Who cares, points are points, and A dunk brings more energy to the team, and the crowd (or deflates the opponents) than a 2 foot jumper.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I somewhat agree with you on Amare.

Maybe not to the degree you do, but I've noticed a lot more of his points so far have been inside moves, or dunks.

Thats still a talent tho, but as much as we **** on Zach, at least he has some range to his game. 

But I freely admit that I hate Amare because he looks like a former neighbor of mine who was a complete *** hole, and I'd sooner run over him than run over to him to help him. 

So really, no one should pay attention to me.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

At least Shaq has a hook to his game, I honestly never see Amare make anything outside of 2-4 feet. I like the guy and would like him on Portland, I just don't think he deserves all of the early season hype he is getting. It should go to Nash.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Wheels said he was second in the NBA on something..
I didn't hear what.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know when the guy is the 4th leading scorer in the league, and on the team with the best scoring in the league I can't really say he isn't impressive.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

I am somewhat surprized to hear folks say that.
I watch almost all their games..he looks pretty dominating to 
me inside and out.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

According to 82games.com, Amare looks like this.

Jumpers 47% of shots taken, FG% 40.2%

Close (layups and in lane) 29% of shots taken, fh% 64.4%

Dunks 22% of Shots Taken

Tips 2% of shots taken

Inside game is 53% of shots taken.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Again, I never said he wasn't good. But when I hear people mentioning him with KG,Duncan,and Dirk I think it's just assinine(sp?).


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Wheels said he was second in the NBA on something..
> I didn't hear what.


Can't hear the program, but he is second in dunks, so probably that.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah,only 39 points tonight..
wonder what he looks like on a good night


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I've never been impressed with Amare in all honesty, the guy is a definite force no doubt but he wouldn't be half the player he is now if it wasn't for Nash, for goodness sakes Nash has made even Steven Hunter into a solid pickup, and he couldn't even stick on a team. Bring Nash to this team and watch Zach and Darius turn into all-stars.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Call me a hater or lacking basketball knowledge or whatever, but this guy is the new Kenyon Martin, only better. Martin flourished under Kidd in New Jersey and now Amare is getting nothing but dunks because of Nash. I haven't seen Amare hit many shots outside of 2 feet in many games I have seen him. Speaking of being unimpressive, Shawn Marion is that too. Guy can't shoot and plays recklessly. Nash is just so good that he is making these guys look better then they really are. Nash is the true MVP of this team.


You're a hater. And you lack basketball knowledge.

Amare Stoudemire, in a couple of years, is going to be totally unguardable, even moreso than he is now. He has more offensive talent in his little toe than Kenyon Martin has in his whole body. 

I've never understood why people think dunking is a bad thing. I'd dunk all the time too if the other team couldn't stop me. And it's not all he does either. See the 82games.com stat.

It's even crazier to me to start a thread saying you're not impressed with a guy who is currently about to dump almost 50 points on your team. But that's your thing. I'm not going to try to understand it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Can't say I'm impressed with Amare.*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> You're a hater. And you lack basketball knowledge.
> ...


 x1324873289327
Do you in all honesty think Amare would put up these kind of numbers without Steve Nash? The guy has made ONE post move all night. Dunking is not a bad thing,but damn the guy doesn't have the skill that Duncan,KG,and Dirk have.Those 3 can put up rediculous numbers with anyone on their team. He is an atheltic freak,but in my mind he is the beneficiary of a system. As I type this, I have lost ALL repsect for the Phoenix Suns. I used to like them,but this is the 2nd game in a row vs us where they have rubbed it in. They leave in all of their starters the whole 4th quarter when the game was out of reach. I hope the choke down the stretch or just get swept by the Spurs. Show some frekcing class Phoenix.:upset:


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't know what game you were watching but what I saw --- Amare was doing alot by himself - with no gimmees from Nash - and to drop 50 on any NBA team is pretty amazing.

The Blazers have no one capable of such killer instinct currently on the roster.

We're back to being a soft team.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare averaged 25 after the allstar break last season with Barbosa at PG.

So yes he could definately do that without Nash.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting Zach should be an all-star for being a 20 and 10 player, but Amare was a 20 and 9 player with no Steve Nash last year, now pring in Nash and he's a 25 and 9 player.....On the best team in the league. No he isn't Duncan or KG, but he is a dang good PF in this league, dang good.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Can't say I'm impressed with Amare.


Hindsight is 50/11


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Can't say I'm impressed with Amare.*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> x1324873289327
> Do you in all honesty think Amare would put up these kind of numbers without Steve Nash? The guy has made ONE post move all night. Dunking is not a bad thing,but damn the guy doesn't have the skill that Duncan,KG,and Dirk have.Those 3 can put up rediculous numbers with anyone on their team. He is an atheltic freak,but in my mind he is the beneficiary of a system. As I type this, I have lost ALL repsect for the Phoenix Suns. I used to like them,but this is the 2nd game in a row vs us where they have rubbed it in. They leave in all of their starters the whole 4th quarter when the game was out of reach. I hope the choke down the stretch or just get swept by the Spurs. Show some frekcing class Phoenix.:upset:


You're a hater. And you lack basketball knowledge.

I couldn't see the game, but I don't imagine it was any different from any other night. Amare scoring at will, whether it be passes for Nash, JJ or just blowing by a defender. No doubt that Nash helps, but Amare was putting up similar numbers last year with Barbosa running the point. Put him on any team in the league, and he'll get you similar numbers.

You're going to be proved to be very, very wrong this year and the next 15 years.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And like Hong Kong Fooey always says, if you're so worried about your franchise player and your team getting completely torched by a guy, then do something about it.

Make a statement. Don't just roll over dead and then complain that the other team has no class.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Can't say I'm impressed with this thread.

Phoenix has Amare as their franchise player.

You have Z-Bo.

Good luck.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I guess I have higher standards then the average basketball viewer. Sorry, I just won't be impressed when someone drops 50 and most of them are all on dunks. He had a good night,but to me It's not impressive. QRich torched us last time we met for 37, that was impressive. Amare has great footwork and runs the floor well, and dunks aren't a bad thing, but dunking your way to 50 isn't that big of a deal to me.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

If he had layed it up instead would you be?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what about wilt and how he reached 100? he damn sure didnt shoot many 15 footers


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I guess I have higher standards then the average basketball viewer. Sorry, I just won't be impressed when someone drops 50 and most of them are all on dunks. He had a good night,but to me It's not impressive. QRich torched us last time we met for 37, that was impressive. Amare has great footwork and runs the floor well, and dunks aren't a bad thing, but dunking your way to 50 isn't that big of a deal to me.


You've clearly never played basketball.

It's one thing to get a dunk when you cherry pick and get a wide open attempt at one.

The reason Amare gets so many dunks is because the game is easy for him.

He is so much quicker than guys that guard him he just blows by them, if you blow by a guy and you're that size, what are you gonna do?

Finish the play with a dunk, is he supposed to impress you by shooting fadeaways all night?

Let's not knock a guy because he has so much ability its easy for him to make the game easy for himself so he is able to get easy buckets.

It helps he's got a point guard like Nash, but he's had this kind of offensive ability since he was a junior in high school.

I'd be less impressed with Max Contract Randolph than I would be manchild Amare.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Can't say I'm impressed with Amare.*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> x1324873289327
> Do you in all honesty think Amare would put up these kind of numbers without Steve Nash?


(10:54) [PHX 2-0] Stoudemire Dunk Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Nash (1 AST) 
(8:05) [PHX 8-10] Richardson (2 PTS) Assist: Nash (2 AST) 
(6:57) [PHX 13-12] Stoudemire Layup Shot: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Nash (3 AST) 
(3:54) [PHX 17-18] Richardson Layup Shot: Made (7 PTS) Assist: Nash (4 AST) 
(3:34) [PHX 20-18] Richardson Jump Shot: Made (10 PTS) Assist: Nash (5 AST) 
(5:54) [PHX 47-45] Marion Slam Dunk Shot: Made (6 PTS) Assist: Nash (6 AST) 
(5:24) [PHX 49-45] Marion Layup Shot: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Nash (7 AST) 
(8:03) [PHX 67-63] Marion Jump Shot: Made (12 PTS) Assist: Nash (8 AST) 
(6:04) [PHX 97-85] Hunter Dunk Shot: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Nash (9 AST) 
(1:31) [PHX 112-95] Marion Layup Shot: Made (15 PTS) Assist: Nash (10 AST) 

Where, oh where, would Amare be without Steve Nash? I guess he would have had to settle for 46 tonight.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice hole you dug for yourself here MAS.

Dude drops 50 on us , playing against our 'franchise' player and u make this thread lol. 50 in any NBA game is impressive by itself but Amare has performed all year.

As far as them being all dunks, what does that say for our interior defense and Zach in particular? 

As a Blazers fan I give credit where its due and we just got our butts handed to us courtesy of a HUGE game by Amare & reading a sour grapes thread like this actually makes me feel embarrassed to be honest - we arent even in the same ballpark as this team this year. 

Congrats to the Suns , NBA's best record at 26-4 , well done.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> The reason Amare gets so many dunks is because the game is easy for him.


Or maybe because he has Nash..who runs the pick n roll better then any player in the L right now:yes: 

Now it would be stupid for him to shoot a fadeaway when he has a dunk. I think you all are getting my words mixed up. I never once said he had no talent or he sucked.I just said he gets all of his points off of dunks. The team doesn't run many isolations for him in the posts and I can see why. He has no jumper. I just don't think he is a complete player. It would have been nice to see him be able to shoot the mid ranger like KG Duncan and Dirk.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I just don't think he is a complete player. It would have been nice to see him be able to shoot the mid ranger like KG Duncan and Dirk.


You're right, I guess you know would know what a complete player is. After all, you do watch Zach Randolph 82 games a year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, I guess you know would know what a complete player is. After all, you do watch Zach Randolph 82 games a year.


does that change the fact that amare isn't (as of now) a complete player?

since we haven't watched a good PG in several years, does that mean we don't know what one looks like?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, I guess you know would know what a complete player is. After all, you do watch Zach Randolph 82 games a year.


WOW,that came out of nowhere. Where in this whole thread did I mention Zach? C'Mon man,come harder then that.....


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I agree that Amare is somewhat overrated. He's super athletic and has a nice touch around the rim, and good hands, but an all around talent like Duncan or KG he is not. He's a big time beneficiary of having a point guard like Nash and guards that can hit the three that takes a lot of focus off him. 

Not to take away from a 50 point night, but I would say 30 of those were due to our interior defenders focusing on the Phoenix guards. 

Oh and arenas you do nothing but talk **** in here. Why don't you get lost  my good buddy.


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> He has no jumper. I just don't think he is a complete player. It would have been nice to see him be able to shoot the mid ranger like KG Duncan and Dirk.


Everybody knows Amare isn't a complete player,but everbody(well,almost everybody) also know Amare is dominanting.
Hell,Tim Thomas is more complete than Shaquille O'Neal.Does it make Thomas a better player than Shaquille?
Most complete doesn't mean better.
Making the most for carrying your team for the win means better.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I agree that Amare is somewhat overrated. He's super athletic and has a nice touch around the rim, and good hands, but an all around talent like Duncan or KG he is not. He's a big time beneficiary of having a point guard like Nash and guards that can hit the three that takes a lot of focus off him.
> 
> Not to take away from a 50 point night, but I would say 30 of those were due to our interior defenders focusing on the Phoenix guards.
> ...


Not to mention that Theo wasn't in the paint tonight either to challange more of those shots.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> Everybody knows Amare isn't a complete player,but everbody(well,almost everybody) also know Amare is dominanting.
> Hell,Tim Thomas is more complete than Shaquille O'Neal.Does it make Thomas a better player than Shaquille?
> ...


There is also a very fine line between being a complete player and just dominating. I am more impressed with the complete players then the dominating ones. That's just me,and that's pretty much the whole point to my thread. Too many of you have taken my comments out of context.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> I agree that Amare is somewhat overrated. He's super athletic and has a nice touch around the rim, and good hands, but an all around talent like Duncan or KG he is not. He's a big time beneficiary of having a point guard like Nash and guards that can hit the three that takes a lot of focus off him.
> 
> Not to take away from a 50 point night, but I would say 30 of those were due to our interior defenders focusing on the Phoenix guards.
> ...


Douche bag?

Is that Oregon talk?

I wouldn't know, I'm from the Dominican Republic.

This thread is not impressive and I'm going to comment, and I can, because this is America! Yay!

Amare averaged 20 and 9 last year with Barbosa and JJ running the offense, this year with Nash he's getting 25 and 8.

So you're right, he sucks without Nash.
 

I mean hey if Z-Bo had a PG like Nash, his #s would go up too, but I guess he would be a great player and not overrated because he's on the Blazers right?
 if you're going to take personal shots at a poster, take it to PM's. The rest of us don't care enough about it to hear it on here.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Jumpers 47% of shots taken, FG% 40.2%
> 
> Close (layups and in lane) 29% of shots taken, fh% 64.4%
> 
> ...


Conclusion: 
The statement "All Amare does is dunk" is false.




> (10:54) [PHX 2-0] Stoudemire Dunk Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Nash (1 AST)
> (9:54) [PHX 4-4] Stoudemire Tip Shot: Made (4 PTS)
> (9:19) [PHX 6-6] Stoudemire Turnaround Jump: Made (6 PTS)
> (6:57) [PHX 13-12] Stoudemire Layup Shot: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Nash (3 AST)
> ...


Results:
9 dunks
6 jumpers (2 turnaround)
4 layups
1 tip
1 ownage of Zach Randolph

Conclusion: 
Amare does do other things besides dunk, but more than that, Zach's defense completely sucks.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wow talk about bad timing


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Come on now, you're not here to talk ball, you're just here to pop off. I didn't say anything about Zach, or Amare sucking for that matter. Stop trying to put words in my mouth,  person I dissagree with


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 1 ownage of Zach Randolph
> 
> .


Since when did ZBo come in during this convo? I don't even think Zach guarded him half the time,but that's beside the fact. Oh yea, don't put up that graphic again showing Amare's scoring. That plays right into my argument. That's a helluva lot of Dunks/lay-ins being shown on that graphic.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Douche bag?
> ...


the internet is America?

sweet! we ownz the internets!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when did ZBo come in during this convo? I don't even think Zach guarded him half the time,but that's beside the fact. Oh yea, don't put up that graphic again showing Amare's scoring. That plays right into my argument. That's a helluva lot of Dunks/lay-ins being shown on that graphic.


Yeah, that is a ton of dunks and layups. You might want to start threads next time on how bad your team's interior D is.

But you said:



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I honestly never see Amare make anything outside of 2-4 feet.


Tonight, you saw him hit six jumpshots. Six. Now thank me for pointing this out to you, because apparently, those were the first six shots you've seen him hit outside of four feet. Of course, he's going to have more points in the paint than outside the paint. That's his strength. You want him to play outside of his strengths? Just for you?

Which do you think is the more likely scenario?

A) Blow by and hammer it on Blazer big men and get 50 points.
B) Take 20 fadeaway 18-footers so he can "impress" some kid in Oregon.

I'm going to go with A.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Personally I'd love to have a player who gets 25 and 9 and is on the Sportscenter Highlight Real every single night...well for basketball related stuff at any rate.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

He only took 2 jump shots according to that graphic you put up,please tell me where you get him not only taking,but making 6 jumpers?:no: Sorry, you can go ahead and be in awe by 20 dunks a game,but I'll pass.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

im with the suns fans. 

who cares how many points he gets, as long as he gets them


reality is....amare is much better than zach


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Zach is not as good and this thread is ****!


This dude whooped are ***! Please call the Whaaaambulance for your pickup time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> He only took 2 jump shots according to that graphic you put up,please tell me where you get him not only taking,but making 6 jumpers?:no: Sorry, you can go ahead and be in awe by 20 dunks a game,but I'll pass.


I'm speechless. Here, I'll *BOLD* it for you.



> (10:54) [PHX 2-0] Stoudemire Dunk Shot: Made (2 PTS) Assist: Nash (1 AST)
> (9:54) [PHX 4-4] Stoudemire Tip Shot: Made (4 PTS)
> *(9:19) [PHX 6-6] Stoudemire Turnaround Jump: Made (6 PTS) *
> (6:57) [PHX 13-12] Stoudemire Layup Shot: Made (8 PTS) Assist: Nash (3 AST)
> ...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> He only took 2 jump shots according to that graphic you put up,please tell me where you get him not only taking,but making 6 jumpers?:no:


Oh boy.

rawse, I think this is where the "learning to walk away" skill comes in handy. :dead:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

my bad, but still think amare is overrated. If you don't like get the  you've forced me to quote Major Tom. 4, 3, 2, 1
Earth below us. drifting, falling. Floating weightless. calling, calling home..  out of the BLAZERS forum.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> And like Hong Kong Fooey always says, if you're so worried about your franchise player and your team getting completely torched by a guy, then do something about it.
> 
> Make a statement. Don't just roll over dead and then complain that the other team has no class.


Well said HKF.  You don't like guys busting you up, sac up and get some pride. Make a stop or two. Portland got run out of the friggin gym.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

*this thread has gone from silly to...*

retarded!!
i didn't get to watch the game but looking at the stats, i have to say that 30 assists for the suns compared to 15 by the blazers is impressive. 
also the suns had 5 players in double figures. the blazers had 3.
the suns had 7 blocked shots to the blazers 3.
11 turn overs to the blazers 22.
nash and johnson had respectivly 10 and 9 assists each.
johnson also had 15 points. 
now given those stats it seems pretty impressive and on par that stoudemire had 50 points 11 rebounds and 3 assists and a block.
and the suns bench was 2 deep. if you devide that 50 between a healthy bench...
i'm pretty impressed.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

my bad,but still if you are going to hang your argument on him making 6 5-7 footers..then more power to ya. That ois still 70% of his field goals comming off of dunks or layins. Which is great for the team,but doens't mean I think the player is any good because he can do it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> He only took 2 jump shots according to that graphic you put up,please tell me where you get him not only taking,but making 6 jumpers?:no: Sorry, you can go ahead and be in awe by 20 dunks a game,but I'll pass.


Umm no I count 4 Jump shots and 2 Turnaround Jumpshots. 

BTW another stat from 82games.com

Of Amares 25ppg, dunks account for 6.4ppg, so that leaves 18.6ppg that have to come for elsewhere. Heck his inside game accounts for 12.6 ppg (including the aforemention Dunks) which leaves 12.4ppg that come from jumpers and free throws. BTW he averages 7 made FT's per game on 9.7attempts which means he's drawing at least 5 fouls per game.

So 82games breaks his scoring down like this

6.1ppg are jumpers
6ppg are close range shots
6.4ppg are Dunks
7ppg from the FT line

Looks pretty balanced to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well one thing we know for sure. Amare may be overrated according to a few Blazer fans, but he owns the Blazers. LMAO. :rofl:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> my bad, but still think amare is overrated. If you don't like get the  you've forced me to quote Major Tom. 4, 3, 2, 1
> Earth below us. drifting, falling. Floating weightless. calling, calling home..  out of the BLAZERS forum.



You know there just isn't enough Peter Schilling references anymore.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Can't say I'm impressed with Amare.*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> x1324873289327
> Do you in all honesty think Amare would put up these kind of numbers without Steve Nash?


Yeah, he did it without Nash in the second half of last year.

*He's really freaking good!!!!*.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You know there just isn't enough Peter Schilling references anymore.


it's a good song. I heard it first at the old OMSI planaterium as a freshman in high school. I thought it was so cool, but it was many years before I found out the name of the song, and who sang it.

When I found it on CD I bought it, despite the fact that it was a "best of" that had 1 song on it I knew. 

It was one of those songs (same with I Robot by Allan Parsons Project) that I had stuck in my head, but everytime I tried to "hum" it, It'd come out totally wrong. So no one would know what the hell song I was talking about. 

I first heard I RObot on the radio early early one morning, and pushed record on my radio tape player, and taped it. I'd listen to that clip over and over and over...but never figured out who did it. I even called that "1-800 CD NOW" thing that used to be around where you'd call the # and browse CD's on the phone.

Anyway, I finally found that one when my older sister lent me her AP's project cd saying I'd probably enjoy it. Thought I was too good to listen to it the CD, so I didn't. When she found out, she kind of was miffed, and put the cd in a cd player, and played it. Then before I knew it, the song I had been looking for , for about 4 years was there..

moral of this story?

we needed to change the topics of some of the posts, and I'm doing my best to do so.


----------



## Steven.Wonder (Jan 3, 2005)

*AMARE IS THE REAL DEAL...*

Yes, Steve Nash is the MVP of this team because he allows everyone else on the team to concentrate on their strengths, i.e, look @ Shawn Marion. However, I do admit that Amare is nowhere as a complete player as KG or TD but Amare has been extremely impressive considering that he is still a raw player and also very young. Amare is straight out of high school and do some research to find out how much high school ball he did play. What impresses me with Amare is that he is STRAIGHT UP NASTY!, he wil dunk over anyone @ will (okay almost). The fact that he does not have a complete offensive game should MAGNIFY the fact that defences still have not figured out how to stop him. It doesn't really matter how "complete" Zach may be over Amare because Amare has a bigger impact on the scoreboard and wins column. Being a "complete" player is not essential to being a champion, that's what role players are for.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Points are points, regardless how you get them.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> does that change the fact that amare isn't (as of now) a complete player?
> ...


Being a complete player is nice, but not necessary. Charles Barkley wasn't a complete player. He was good at banging in the paint and grabbing boards..... really, really, really good at it. Amare is going to be like that too.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

This thread is comical.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Conclusion:
> ...


:laugh: priceless


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

No offense Mas, but in regards to this thread I have some advice for you....

In the words of the great Gambler, Kenny Rogers....

_You got to know when to hold 'em
Know went to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run..._


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> No offense Mas, but in regards to this thread I have some advice for you....
> 
> In the words of the great Gambler, Kenny Rogers....
> ...


 for the LAST DAMN TIME!! DO NOT MAKE UP SWEAR WORDS TO MASK THE ACTUAL SWEAR WORDS.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> I'm gonna play the dead board card man! and there ain't nuttin you can do about it Schillster!!


I can't believe you just played the "Dead Board" card.

BTW check out Shaqs numbers in regard to scoring inside, then tell me that it matters where the points come from on the floor.

I don't blame you BTW I blame Cliff and Sheed. Somehow the convinced a rather large percentage of Blazers fans that PF's are supposed to score from the outside. I tell ou what I want my post players scoring inside.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

"friggin" is masking up "****ing". you know it. I know it. The albino monkeys at the zoo know it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> for the LAST DAMN TIME!! DO NOT MAKE UP SWEAR WORDS TO MASK THE ACTUAL SWEAR WORDS.


oh please don't say DAMN, it's a swear word too and it offends me.....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> oh please don't say DAMN, it's a swear word too and it offends me.....


damn damn damn damn

oh guess what. it's not censored.

oh damn.

damn, it should be censored, or considered something that shouldn't be masked.

but damnit, it's not.

damn.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> damn damn damn damn
> ...


Apparently neither is Friggen, although it is often used in place of ****ing, BTW I would consider effin to be and adaptation of F'ing which is a masked form of ****ing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Apparently neither is Friggen


since "****ing" is censored out, and "damn" (not a variation on a word thats censored out) isn't, I don't see how you can bring that up as actual proof that it's not something to be edited it out.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> since "****ing" is censored out, and "damn" (not a variation on a word thats censored out) isn't, I don't see how you can bring that up as actual proof that it's not something to be edited it out.


Because you used it as the logic that the term was acceptable whereas in reality when tandemmed with the name of the creator, it is considered the foulest curse there is. And by using it the God part is implied.

Well using that logic then the word Fudge should be editted when used in place of ****, as in "Oh fudge, did you see that!!!"

I mean Poop is used inplace of ****, but we don't edit it out. I consider it masked when people say Ph*** or $h**.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Because you used it as the logic that the term was acceptable whereas in reality when tandemmed with the name of the creator, it is considered the foulest curse there is. And by using it the God part is implied.
> 
> ...


technically then, you're going to hell because you had sex before marriage and you covet other women.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> technically then, you're going to hell because you had sex before marriage and you covet other women.


No I've made peace and accepted my savior...But you can say ha to the big guy downstairs for me.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> technically then, you're going to hell because you had sex before marriage and you covet other women.



GULP!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> No I've made peace and accepted my savior...But you can say ha to the big guy downstairs for me.


I've done no sinning my friend. I mean, sure, I guess you could say farting in your truck last night was a sin..or better yet, it was sinfully stank, but my sins are on the level of mother theresa. 

cept that one time I had a homosexual relationship with that one guy. But come on, it was cold, and I needed a ride.





ok, thats not true. I didn't need the ride.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> ok, thats not true. I didn't need the ride.


Sounds like you got one anyone, no wonder you couldn't hold the fart...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Sounds like you got one anyone, no wonder you couldn't hold the fart...


hey, it was germ war-fare last night. After you droped the H bomb on me, it was only in my best intentions that I retaliated. 

I mean, for gods sake, the windows fogged up after you ripped the light, funk-stenko! (kudos to anyone who can figure out what song that's mocking)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> hey, it was germ war-fare last night. After you droped the H bomb on me, it was only in my best intentions that I retaliated.
> ...


It's my truck I can fart in it if I want to.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Hap...Remember Nacho-Foot?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> It's my truck I can fart in it if I want to.


no one is doubting whether or not you are allowed to test the air-bags in your truck..just warn the passengers first, will yah?

It was like breathing in mustard gas, pepper spray and mace all at once.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Hey Hap...Remember Nacho-Foot?


from the memphis game?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

When the smell hits your nose,
And the masked cursing goes,
That's (a thread about) Amare!

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> from the memphis game?


Yep that's the one....mmmmm...Nachos...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Yep that's the one....mmmmm...Nachos...


speaking of nachos (woah...that sounds almost racist, but it's not)...the wife of the guy next to you had a loud set of pipes.

"Murphy, don't be an ***!"

speaking of that, is there any reason why you have 3 dozen air fresheners in your truck?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> speaking of nachos (woah...that sounds almost racist, but it's not)...the wife of the guy next to you had a loud set of pipes.
> ...


That was awesome, and it was so dang quiet when she yelled it, I think even Dale Davis was not amused by it.



> speaking of that, is there any reason why you have 3 dozen air fresheners in your truck?


From the last time you rode in it.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Procul Harem?
trip the light fandango?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> Procul Harem?
> trip the light fandango?


bingo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> That was awesome, and it was so dang quiet when she yelled it, I think even Dale Davis was not amused by it.





> no Dale wasn't. However I did laugh when they showed me on the replay screen with the heart around my head. Portland loves Dale Davis.





> From the last time you rode in it.


mine smell like roses, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i haven't ever smelled either of yours but from the sound of it they both smell of roses, roses wrapped in feet, dipped in poo!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I hope you people realize why Schilly and I did this little skit. It wasn't done any other reason than to difuse the situation that this thread was in. So yes, thats why this thread resorted to really pathetic attempts at humor involving farting.

So now maybe since we got that out of our system, and people won't be harping on the original point of this thread, we can move on and start normal threads again.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Holy crap, what a stupid thread. I havnt read all 6 pages, but how can you not be impressed with Amare!? Is he even 21 years old yet? He's already unguardable, imagine what's going to happen in 3 or 4 years. Big Amare or Amareca, or what ever the hell his name is, has made Amare look bad on this site. Big Amare is right, Amare Stoudamire is amazing. There hasn't been a more dominant big young this young since Shaq.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Aaah Comon!*

Jeesh I just got here and I don't get to contribute!


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Can't say I'm impressed with Amare.*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> x1324873289327
> Do you in all honesty think Amare would put up these kind of numbers without Steve Nash? The guy has made ONE post move all night. Dunking is not a bad thing,but damn the guy doesn't have the skill that Duncan,KG,and Dirk have.Those 3 can put up rediculous numbers with anyone on their team. He is an atheltic freak,but in my mind he is the beneficiary of a system. As I type this, I have lost ALL repsect for the Phoenix Suns. I used to like them,but this is the 2nd game in a row vs us where they have rubbed it in. They leave in all of their starters the whole 4th quarter when the game was out of reach. I hope the choke down the stretch or just get swept by the Spurs. Show some frekcing class Phoenix.:upset:


amare put up these numbers after he came back from injury last year w/o nash or marbury feeding him. he has a nice jumper from 15 feet. he has the softest touch on layups and lay-ins while being fouled i've ever seen. he's quicker than almost every pf in the game. those are skills. and he's just a baby. my god is he going to be good. my god.

and you want some cheese with that wine? take your beating like an adult.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I guess I have higher standards then the average basketball viewer. Sorry, I just won't be impressed when someone drops 50 and most of them are all on dunks. He had a good night,but to me It's not impressive. QRich torched us last time we met for 37, that was impressive. Amare has great footwork and runs the floor well, and dunks aren't a bad thing, but dunking your way to 50 isn't that big of a deal to me.


scoring 50 any way is impressive. but what it tells me is that your squad can't defend him. if he can dunk it, should he pull up and take a jumper to impress you?


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Or maybe because he has Nash..who runs the pick n roll better then any player in the L right now:yes:
> ...


and you're basing this off of how many viewings of amare? he DOES have a midrange jumper now. he uses it pretty effectively WHEN IT'S NEEDED. when he can dunk his way to 50, why use it? the only reason he's not complete yet is threefold:

1) his defense needs to keep improving.
2) his rebounding positioning needs improving.
3) he needs to further develop his left.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> He's a big time beneficiary of having a point guard like Nash and guards that can hit the three that takes a lot of focus off him.
> 
> Not to take away from a 50 point night, but I would say 30 of those were due to our interior defenders focusing on the Phoenix guards.


so does that mean you completely discount olajawon's skills too? he got his points 'cuz they surrounded him with excellent perimeter shooters (kenny the jet, mad max, drexler, cassell, horry) too. it's called playing to your strengths.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

when a thread is dead, leave it be.

consider it closed.


----------

